# The Retrievers – OOC - Full (Forgotten Realms Game)



## Elocin (Mar 14, 2005)

*The Retrievers – OOC - Full (Forgotten Realms Game)*

Ok I have never DMed a PbP so I figured I will give it a shot, mainly due to the fact every game I have joined as a player has closed for whatever reason (I think I am cursed) so I will try the other side of the table.

I am seeking to run a game in FR based out of Waterdeep and the group will all know each other and be working for a certain mage (not sure which one yet) going on random jobs here and there to collect things, or seek out information.  Not quite sure where things will lead but I will probably be using pre-made modules from Dungeon and possibly the module tree form WoTC and throw some in that I will make on the fly or whatever.

As a GM in real life I am pretty good (in my opinion and none of my players have revolted yet) and I like my players to have fun.  I am pretty knowledgeable with all the rules and I don't normally flub any rolls.  We will be using www.invisiblecastle.com to make rolls so no need to worry there.

Characters
32 point buy
2nd level
MAX hit points
MAX starting gold
Most of the starting base classes (email me and I will say yea or nay)

Books Allowed
Most from WOTC

Players
1) Mimic - 
2) Tyrlaan - Koraero Firironna
3) Scotley - Mindal Delamber
4) Tyrlaan - Koraero Firironna
5) Wilphe - Pemberton Dram
6) Harvey - Durnn

Alternate
1) Ferrix
2) Lefferts
3) Strahd Von Zarovich
4) Candide
5) POL
6) Krug


I would like everyoen to be able to post at least once a day if not a cople times a day (I will try to do my best at this as well but we will see how time permits me to.  I do promise to post at least once a day including weekends. 

Anyway, lets get this ball rolling so submit your characters here for review.

Sample Character layout - Here

Rogue Gallery
In Game


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 14, 2005)

Reporting for duty.  I think I'm looking at playing a shield dwarf barbarian (with possible intentions to multi into druid).  I'll look over my FR books and see where things get me.  

Nick


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 14, 2005)

Oooo maybe since I lost one game I'll put myself up for this one.

Character ideas... *rolls around in head for a bit*


----------



## Lefferts (Mar 14, 2005)

I've been looking to get a sorceror or warlock going. Since this is FR, can we assume those books are in play?

(oh, 1st level, I assume?)


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 14, 2005)

Colour me interested...

1st level?


----------



## Elocin (Mar 14, 2005)

MAde edit to original post to add 2nd level characters.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2005)

*Woo hoo!*

I'm definately in, I sent you an email as requested about the Scout class.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm here, not sure what I'll play, but I'll let you know.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 14, 2005)

Eh, why not? I'll toss my hat in.  A couple of my other games died, I think. The ones that remain only update infrequently. If my wife gives me the evil eye, I'll let you know. lol

Thinking of a sorceror... but, blech, they're so flavorless... still, no memorization. Playing a child of magic would appeal to my sensibilites since I always play some kind of weirdo.

Hmm, what are your thoughts about Aasimarr? I was also thinking about a Drow... but they've been done to death in the 'Realms.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 14, 2005)

You can count me in, I sent you an email


----------



## Harvey (Mar 14, 2005)

I am also definitely interested... since we are starting at 2nd level, would you be willing to accept a genasi character (with Level Adjustment +1)? If not, I would love to be a rogue (not sure which race though).


----------



## Elocin (Mar 14, 2005)

Any of the +1 races are allowed just please pick one that is not normally KOS (killed On site) such as a Drow (sorry Lobo).

I am currently looking on the net for some kind of decent mapping program as my drawing skills sucks the big one and I would like to have some cool looking map to upload to you guys.  Any thoghts on the matter woudl be much appreciated.

I would prefer to not have too large a party but I am a push over so we might have an entire army walking around or possibly two groups working together gathering different items and what not.  Depends on just how involoved I want to be and how much work I want/can/need put into the adventure.

I dunno, I will probbaly approve characters into the game (besides the ones that are already listed) by wednesday.  So if we can get characters posted ASAP that woudl be a godsend in elping me decide on the direction I want to go on.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 14, 2005)

OK, here is a quick build for an earth genasi fighter. With the enhanced strength & con, he should be able to stand in a fight. If the general character is approved, I can go into his background more thoroughly. In essence, I envision him being a somewhat quiet guy that becomes quite the hothead when provoked into a fight. I envision him having spent a bit of time with the Waterdeep City Guard, but got thrown out after becoming embroiled in a bar fight he was assigned to break up...

Durnn
Male Earth Genasi Fighter 1
Exp: 1,000

STR 20 (16 pts)
DEX 10 (2 pts)
CON 17 (8 pts)
INT 10 (2 pts)
WIS 8 (2 pts)
CHA 8 (2 pts)

Height: 5'8"
Weight: 200 lbs
Age: 19
HP: 16
Speed: 30'
AC: 16 (10 touch, 16 flat-footed)
Alignment: N
Languages: Common

Saves:
Fort +5
Ref +0
Will +0

Attacks:
BAB +1
Greataxe +6 attack, 1d12+6 damage 20/x3

Armor:
Banded-Mail

Feats:
Power Attack

Skills:
Climb +1 (+3 ranks +5 str -7 AP)
Jump +0 (+2 ranks +5 str -7 AP)
Profession (guard) +2 (+2 ranks)
Ride +1 (+1 rank)

Equipment
-- Splint Mail Armor           45.0 lb      200 gp
-- Greataxe                    12.0 lb       20 gp
-- Backpack                     2.0 lb        2 gp
-- Bedroll                      5.0 lb        1 sp
-- Pouch, Belt                  0.5 lb        1 gp
-- Rations (7 days)             7.0 lb       35 sp
-- Traveler's Outfit            5.0 lb        ----
-- Waterskin                    4.0 lb        1 gp

Total Weight: 80.5 lbs
Total Money: 13 gp, 4 sp


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 14, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> Any of the +1 races are allowed just please pick one that is not normally KOS (killed On site) such as a Drow (sorry Lobo).
> 
> I am currently looking on the net for some kind of decent mapping program as my drawing skills sucks the big one and I would like to have some cool looking map to upload to you guys.  Any thoghts on the matter woudl be much appreciated.



I wasn't really interested in a drow... just brainstorming. 

I've heard it mentioned on these boards that the NeverWinter Nights Toolset makes for a really fast mapper. Though I don't know how gridlines would work out. I'm not sure it has an export feature, but screenshots are easy enough to take.

PRT SCN on the upper right of your keyboard.
Open whatever Image Editor you have (Paint and WordPad work, as does Word)
Paste the image. 
Crop as you will (unavailable in Word or WordPad)
Save & Upload to ENWorld.

If anyone has Complete Adventurer or Races of Destiny, can you fill me in on the specifics of the Practiced Spellcaster feat? Does anything like this exist for Rogue or Ranger abilities?


----------



## Krug (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm interested. What classes haven't been taken?


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 15, 2005)

Pemberton Dram

Male Human Rogue 1/ Fighter 1 
Exp: 1,000

Str:10
Dex:15 (+2)
Con:14 (+2)
Int:16 (+3)
Wis:10
Cha:12 (+1)

Height: 5'4"
Weight: 150
Age: 16
Hp: 20
Speed: 30’
AC: 14
  Touch 12
  Flat Footed 12
Init: +2
Alignment: CN
Languages: Common, Iluskan, Elven, Drawven

Saves:
Fort 4
Ref  4
Will  0

Attacks:
Bab: +1
MW Rapier: +4 Attack 1d6 18-20/x2

MW Rapier: +2 Attacl 1d6  18-20/x2
&
MW Shortsword +2 Attack 1d6 19/20x2

Composite Longbow +3 Attack 1d8 20/x3


Armor:
Leather Armour

Feats:
Two Weapon Fighting
Weapon Finesse
Able Learner


Skills:
*Appraise 4 /+7*
*Balance 4 / +6*
*Bluff 4 /+5*
Climb 0
Concentration 0/2
*Craft- Painting 5 / +8*
*Diplomacy 4 / +5*
Disguise 0/1
Escape Artist 0/2 
Forgery 0/3
*Gather Information 4 / +5*
Heal 0
Hide 0/2
*Intimidate 0 / +3*
*Jump 4/ +4*
Knowledge (All) 0 / +3
*Knowledge - Waterdeep 4 / +7*
Listen 0
Move Silently 0/2
Open Lock 0/2
*Perform - Oratory 3 / +4**
  * In so far as you can call Stand up Comedy Oratory...
*Ride 5/ +7
Search 1 / +4
Sense Motive 4/ +4*
Spellcraft 0/3
*Spot 4 / +4*
Survival 0
Swim 0
*Tumble 4 / +6*
Use Rope +1

Gear:
Backpack filled with the normal gubbins beloved of adventurers, Traveler's Outfit, some rather better cloths for wearing around town.
Merchant Scales
A lot of map/scoll cases (normally containing parchment and paper for sketches)
Much, much chalk; some paints and ink
Leather Armour
MW Rapier
MW Shortsword
Composite Long Bow
100 Arrows
Light Horse
Military Saddle
Saddle Bags (containig the normal stuff beloved of adventurers)
Cash: 250 gp

Appearance/Personality:

Short, nimble and posseed of a really quite frightning intensity and intellect.

Background/History:

     Can we say precocious? We can. Good.

     Pemberton demonsrated his artistic talent at a rather young age and was drawing the pictures of people in the village to earn money for his parents from the age of six; by the age of nine he was Waterdeep as just another attraction for the jaded citizenry and being educated in all the Historical and Dynastic glory he would need to portray - sometimes he even paid attention.
      There was a time when the first thing one did when getting out of Undermountain was to visit Pemberton's studio for a portrait of yourself surronded by your loot. However, he isn't that fashionable these days and his days as a darling of society have left him with expensive tastes he finds it hard to keep up.

     Imagine a young Mozart, crossed with Rembrandts painting, diplomatic and spying ability and mix in with somthing of the complete ideal of the Renaisance Man - whatever that is supposed to be; now let him realize that he isn't a child prodigy any more but a young adult (in fact he's a teenager, let's be honest) who just isn't that cute or remarkable any more.

    However, some people have noted his potential - and adventuring might just give him the income he seeks; and a source of further artistic material.

Region: Waterdeep

Patron Deity: At the moment Gond; though he also pays a certain degree of tribute to Sharess and would love to get invited to one of Eilistraee's celebrations...

Edit:
Swapped out Education for Able Learner (cross class skills now 1pt each)
Added Region and Patron Deity

Edit:
Corrected skills (1st level rogue skills originally bought at 5 - Sinergy boni go "poof")


----------



## Lefferts (Mar 15, 2005)

Yerl - Male, Human Sorceror 2
Exp = 1000

STR - 10 (2 pts)
DEX - 16 (10 pts)
CON - 14 (6 pts)
INT - 10 (2 pts)
WIS - 10 (2 pts)
CHA - 16 (10 pts)

Height - 5'7"
Weight - 155 lbs
Age - 20 years
HP - 12
Speed - 30'
AC - 13 (17 with Mage Armor)
Touch - 13 (17 with Mage Armor)
Flat - 10 (14 with Mage Armor)
Alignment - NG
Languages - Common, Draconic (skill)

Saves -
Fort +2
Ref +3
Will +3

Attacks - BAB +1
MW light crossbow, +5 attack, 1d8, 19-20/x2
Spear, +2 attack, 1d8, 20/x3

Feats - Eschew Materials, Spellcasting Prodigy (FRCS)

Spells/Day - 6/5

Spells Known - 
Cantrips - Acid Splash, Message, Disrupt Undead, Light, Horizikaul's Cough (MOF)
                     Level 1 - Mage Armor, Ray of Enfeeblement

Skills - 
Concentration +6 (4 ranks, +2 Con)
Diplomacy +6 (3 ranks, +3 Cha)
Speak Language 
Bluff +5 (2 ranks, +3 Cha)

Equipment - (31 lbs total)
  MW light crossbow, 335 gp, 4 lbs
  40 bolts, 4 gp, 4 lbs
  Spear, 2 gp, 6 lbs
  Waterskin, 1 gp, 4 lbs
  4 days rations, 2 gp, 4 lbs
  Traveler's outfit, --, 5 lbs
  Backpack, 2 gp, 2 lbs
  Sunrod, 2 gp, 1 lb
  Potion Belt, 1 gp, 1 lb
  - 5 potions CLW, 250 gp, --
  - 1 potion Endure Elements, 50 gp, --

Funds - 251 gp


----------



## P0L (Mar 15, 2005)

*Newbie*

Hello, I'm tired of overcrowded games at the Wizards forum, so I'm looking at other options. 
I'd like to play here, as a LN human cleric of Kelemvor. 

I'll post sheet and background shortly. please tell me if there's still room.

Saludos: P0L


----------



## P0L (Mar 15, 2005)

*Talendor*

*Talendor *​      Human male, Clr 2  (Kelemvor)
* Alignment:* LN


STR 14
DEX 12
CON 12
INT  10
WIS 16
CHA 14

* Speed:* 30'

* AC:* 17  *Touch:*11  *FF:*16

* Saves:*
Fort: +4. Dex: +1. Will: +6

* BAB: *+1 , *Grapple:* +3

* Attacks:*

Bastard Sword:  melee +3        (1d10+2  19-20/x2, slashing)    
Crossbow:        ranged +2         (1d8     19-20/x2, piercing)
Dagger:   melee +3 / ranged +2  (1d4+2  19-20/x2, piercing)


* Feats:*
-Exotic weapon prof. Bastard Sword
-Scribe Scroll

* Skills:*

* Spells:  *Save 13+Lvl         Domains: Protection, Repose


-Orisons:4

-Level 1:3+1

*Turn Undead:*

* Posessions:* (900gp total)

Breastplate            200gp
Small Steel Shield      9gp
Sword, Bastard        35gp
Crossbow, light        35gp
Bolts, x50                 5gp
Dagger,ceremonial   302gp

Holy Symbol, Silver   25gp

294 gp

*Background
*The High priest of the temple, his father Belendor, a cleric of great renown on the southern parts of Faerun told him:

"Talendor, your basic training is complete, now is time for you to face the real world before you can further advance in the service to our Lord. Go now, and come back when you have witnessed five hundred deaths, to tell me what you have learned"

Sitll meditating upon those words, Talendor arrives by ship to Waterdeep, the fabled citiy of splendors. His first oficial rites practiced over the dying body of the ship's first mate, fatally injured during a terrible storm, not even his healing skills could save him. 499 more deaths....
*
Personality
*ff
*Appearance
*ff
*Player*


----------



## Candide (Mar 15, 2005)

Count me in if there is still room amongs your ranks. I was thinking Half-Elf Bard. Quite the snarky ladies man, type.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 15, 2005)

*Storn Khondar*, Male Shield Dwarf Brb1/Drd1; CR 2; Size M; HD 1d12+4 plus 1d8+4; hp 28 [32]; Init +2 (+2 Dex) [+1]; Spd 30 ft.; AC 12 (+2 Dex), flatfooted 10, touch 12 [11/10/11]; BAB +1; Atk +3 melee [+5 melee] [+2 melee] (dwarven waraxe, 1d10+3/x3 [1d10+6] [1d10+2]), +3 ranged [+2 ranged] (throwing axes, 1d6+2/x2/10 ft. [1d6+4] [1d6+1]); SA rage; SQ fast movement, darkvision 60 ft.; AL NG; SV Fort +8 (+2 Brb, +2 Drd, +4 Con) [+10 (+2 Brb, +2 Drd, +6 Con)], Ref +2 (+2 Dex), Will +4 (+2 Drd, +2 Wis) [+4 (+2 Drd, +2 Wis, +2 Rage]; Str 14 [18] [12], Dex 14 [12], Con 18 [22], Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8.

*Skills, Feats, Languages*: Climb +5 (+2 Str, 4 ranks, -1 armor) [+4], Intimidate +3 (-1 Cha, 4 ranks), Handle Animal +4 (-1 Cha, 5 ranks), Knowledge/Nature +6 (+2 Wis, 2 ranks, +2 Drd), Survival +9 (+2 Wis, 5 ranks, +2 Drd); Track; Common, Dwarf.

*Barbarian Abilities*: Rage 1/day for 9 rounds (+6 Con) [Stats while raging in yellow, while fatigued, green], illiteracy [canceled out by Drd1], fast movement +10 ft.

*Druid Abilities*: Animal companion (Roryn the Badger), nature sense, wild empathy.

*Dwarf Abilities*: +2 Con/-2 Cha, Medium, base speed 20 ft., darkvision 60 ft., stonecunning, weapon familiarity (urgroshes, dwarven waraxe), stability (+4 to resist bullrushes, trips), +2 racial bonus to saves against poison, +2 racial bonus to saves against spells/spell-like abilities, +1 racial bonus to attack rolls against goblinoids, +4 dodge bonus to AC against giants, +2 racial bonus to Appraise checks for stone/metal, +2 racial bonus to Craft checks for stone/metal items.

*Spells Typically Prepared*: 3/2, Save DCs 12/13
0-level: _detect poison, know direction, purify food and drink_
1st level: _endure elements, produce flame_

*Equipment*: studded leather armor (+3 AC, +5 Max Dex, -1 Armor check), dwarven waraxe (1d10/x3/slashing), 4 throwing axes (1d6/x2/10 ft./slashing), backpack [waterskin, 1 day trail rations, bedroll, sack, flint & steel), belt pouch (2 potions of _cure light wounds_).

*Personality/Description*: 52 years old, 4 ft. 0 in., 163 lbs, dark brown hair, blue eyes.  Although friendly and extremely loyal, Storn is also completely incomprehensible.  He tends to mutter and mumble unintelligible phrases in Dwarf more often than not.  Young and rather lean for a dwarf, he dresses like Illuskan humans as opposed to wearing the typical dress of a shield dwarf from the Sword Coast.  Despite his short temper and somewhat uncouth ways, he has a neat appearance and almost regal bearing.

*Background*: Coming soon.

*Roryn the Badger*: Coming soon.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm going to do equipment tomorrow (my day off); can druids use metal weapons?  I know they couldn't in previous editions, but the PHB only prohibits them from using metal armor or shields.  I'm assuming they can, given that daggers and scimitars are metal, but let me know what you think.  I'd like Storn to wield a dwarven waraxe two handed and have a couple of throwing axes, but let me know.

Nick


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 15, 2005)

*Magdalena the Silver, half-fey human, Sorceress 1/ECL 1 (of 2)*

I changed my mind. Here's the character I decided on... offers me more roleplaying hooks than the other did.
_____________________________________________________________________

*Brenden Yuldarius*, male human Wiz (Evoker) 2; CR 2; Size M; HD 2d4+4; *HP*: 12; Init +1 (+1 dex); Spd 30 ft.; *AC*: 11 [15] (+1 Dex, [+4 _mage armor_]); flatfooted 10 [14], touch 11 [15]; BAB +1; Atk +1 melee, +2 ranged; SA Spells; SQ Familiar; AL TN; SV *Fort +2* (+0 class, +2 Con), *Refl +1* (+0 class, +1 Dex), *Will +2* (+3 class, -1 Wis); Str 10, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 18, Wis 8, Cha 12

*Skills, Feats, & Languages*: Craft (alchemy) +8 (4 ranks, +4 mod),  Concentration +10 (5 ranks, +2 mod, +3 feat), Spellcraft +9 (5 ranks, +4 mod), Knowledge: _Arcana_ +9 (5 ranks, +4 mod), Knowledge: _Local-Thay_ +8 (4 ranks, +4 mod), Knowledge: _History_ +8 (4 ranks, +4 mod), Knowledge: _Geography_ +7 (3 ranks, +4 mod), Knowledge: _Nobility & Royalty_ +7 (3 ranks, +4 mod), Knowledge: _The Planes_ +6 (2 ranks, +4 mod); *Feats*: Scribe Scroll, Tattoo Focus, School Focus: _Evocation_; *Languages*: Thayan, Draconic, Chessentan, Damaran, Tuigan

*Wizard Abilities* Cast Wizard Spells, Summon Familiar, +1 spell per level castable (evocation school only)

*Human Abilites* Medium size, Speed 30 ft., Extra skill point every level, Extra starting feat

*Spell Book*: Prohibited Schools: _Illusion & Necromancy_

```
[COLOR=DarkOrange][i]Dark Orange[/i][/COLOR] denotes Evocation spell (+2 Save DC)
  [b]0th Level[/b]: [i]Acid Spash, Arcane Mark, [COLOR=DarkOrange]Dancing Lights[/COLOR], Daze, Detect Magic, 
             Detect Poison, [COLOR=DarkOrange]Flare[/COLOR], [COLOR=DarkOrange]Light[/COLOR], Mage Hand, Mending, Message, 
             Open/Close, Predigitation, [COLOR=DarkOrange]Ray of Frost[/COLOR], Read Magic, Resistance[/i]
  [b]1st Level[/b]: [i]Alarm, Animate Rope, Comprehend Languages, Endure Elements, 
             [COLOR=DarkOrange]Floating Disc[/COLOR], Hold Portal, Hypnotism, Identify, Mage Armor, 
             [COLOR=DarkOrange]Magic Missile[/COLOR], Magic Weapon, Shield, [COLOR=DarkOrange]Shocking Grasp[/COLOR], Sleep, 
             Summon Monster I[/i]
```

*Spells Prepared*: 
	
	



```
Tattoo Focus: +1 Spell Save DC & +1 Caster level checks vs. Spell Resistance 
   ([i][COLOR=DarkOrange]Evocation[/COLOR] spells only[/i]).
 [COLOR=DarkOrange][i]Dark Orange[/i][/COLOR] denotes Evocation spell (+2 Save DC)
  [b]0th[/b] (5+1) DC 14/[COLOR=DarkOrange]17[/COLOR]: [i]Detect Magic, [COLOR=DarkOrange]Flare[/COLOR], [COLOR=DarkOrange]Light[/COLOR], Mage Hand, [COLOR=DarkOrange]Ray of Frost[/COLOR], 
                      [COLOR=DarkOrange]Ray of Frost[/COLOR][/i] 
  [b]1st[/b] (3+1) DC 15/[COLOR=DarkOrange]18[/COLOR]: [i]Mage Armor, [COLOR=DarkOrange]Magic Missile[/COLOR], Summon Monster I, 
                      Summon Monster I[/i]
  [b]2nd[/b] [COLOR=Sienna](-) DC 16/[COLOR=DarkOrange]19[/COLOR]: [i]none yet...[/i][/COLOR]
  [b]3rd[/b] [COLOR=Sienna](-) DC 17/[COLOR=DarkOrange]20[/COLOR]: [i]none yet...[/i][/COLOR]
  [b]4th[/b] [COLOR=Sienna](-) DC 18/[COLOR=DarkOrange]21[/COLOR]: [i]none yet...[/i][/COLOR]
  [b]5th[/b] [COLOR=Sienna](-) DC 19/[COLOR=DarkOrange]22[/COLOR]: [i]none yet...[/i][/COLOR]
  [b]6th[/b] [COLOR=Sienna](-) DC 20/[COLOR=DarkOrange]23[/COLOR]: [i]none yet...[/i][/COLOR]
  [b]7th[/b] [COLOR=Sienna](-) DC 21/[COLOR=DarkOrange]24[/COLOR]: [i]none yet...[/i][/COLOR]
  [b]8th[/b] [COLOR=Sienna](-) DC 22/[COLOR=DarkOrange]25[/COLOR]: [i]none yet...[/i][/COLOR]
  [b]9th[/b] [COLOR=Sienna](-) DC 23/[COLOR=DarkOrange]26[/COLOR]: [i]none yet...[/i][/COLOR]
```

*Equipment*: Scroll of Invisibility, Scroll of Rope Trick, 900GP
   Backpack (2GP)
     - Bedroll (1SP)
     - Scroll Case (1GP)
         - Scroll of Invisibility (Regional)
         - Scroll of Rope Trick (Regional)
     - Flint & Steel (1GP)
     - 50' of Silk Rope (10GP)
     - (2) Sack, Empty (2SP)
     - Scroll Case (1GP)
     - Paper (4SP)
     - Ink (1GP)
   Explorer's Outfit (10GP)
   Travler's Outfit (1GP)
   Spell Componant Pouch (10GP)
   Signent Ring (5GP)

   Purchased Spells: (150GP)
    - Animate Rope, Endure Elements, Hypnotism, Sleep, Sheild, Hold Portal, 

   Cash on Hand: P 10, G 98, S 26, C 10
    - Gems: (2) 300GP Ruby

*Personality/Description*: Personable and occasionally arrogant though somewhat of a pushover. He's charming in a juvenile sort of way and has a lot of growing up to do.

Brenden is a young boy (almost a man) of 15 years. He stands just under 5 feet tall and weighs around 134 pounds. His hair is kept short though an unruly cowlick refuses to bow down to anyone. His hair is mahoganey brown and his eyes are a sort of yellow-orange color. His perfect teeth and posture, as well as his knowledge of nobility and courtesy bely his upbringing as the son of an important courtly official (if only in name) in the land of Thay.

Geometric, multi-hued tattoos adorn his forearms and shoulders.

*Background*: Brenden's extreme intelligence quickly distanced him from just about all the other children in his area of Thay. About two years ago, his parents were enslaved and his sisters sold to a brothel on the whim of a pair of fueding Red Wizards. Brenden alone escaped.

Since then, he has dedicated himself to learning the mystic arts so that he will eventually have the power to take out the two Red Wizards and free his parents & sisters.

*Familiar*: none summoned as of yet


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 15, 2005)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> I'm going to do equipment tomorrow (my day off); can druids use metal weapons?  I know they couldn't in previous editions, but the PHB only prohibits them from using metal armor or shields.  I'm assuming they can, given that daggers and scimitars are metal, but let me know what you think.  I'd like Storn to wield a dwarven waraxe two handed and have a couple of throwing axes, but let me know.
> 
> Nick




Druids can wield any weapon; they are only prohbited from Metal Armour and Shields

However:
FR Druids who worship Melikki (NG Forest Goddess) can use all Light, Medium Armour and shields - including metal ones - without violating their oaths.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> If anyone has Complete Adventurer or Races of Destiny, can you fill me in on the specifics of the Practiced Spellcaster feat? Does anything like this exist for Rogue or Ranger abilities?




Practiced spell caster is in Complete Arcane. It allows you to add 4 to your caster level up to the limit of your hit dice. Thus, if you play an unusual race that gives you extra hit dice you can cast spells at a higher level. It works if you play for example a Fighter/Sorcerer. The example in the book is something like a Fighter 3/Sorcerer 5 who takes the feat has a caster level of 8. He only has 8 hit dice so he can't gain all four possible caster levels. If he were Fighter 4/Sorcerer 5 then he could have a caster level of 9. It doesn't add to the spells know, level of spells you can cast or number of spells per day--just caster level. It wont really be of much benefit until you get at least a couple of level of another class. 

There is an optional rule on magic rating in Unearthed Arcana that does basically the same thing, only you don't get as much benefit from non-spell casting classes. I think fighter only increases your caster level by one for every four fighter or rogue levels. 

Complete adventurer has several feats of this sort. As for rogue/ranger abilities--Ascetic Rogue and Ascetic Hunter allow your levels to stack for unarmed damage, favored enemy bonuses and sneak attack damage. Devoted tracker allows a paladin's special mount to be an animal companion and stack some levels as well. The most interesting combination to me is Devoted Inquistor which lets you use smite evil and sneak attack at the same time to stun.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 15, 2005)

Ok I have edited the first post once more to show who made it to being players and who the alternates are.  I would love to have all 12 of you play at once but I don't think that is possible at the moment.  Depending in how things go I will probably have a 2nd PbP up and running in the next couple of months.  I need to see just how much of my time this is going to eat up and then I will go from there.

I do like the idea of two groups working for the same person possibly working on the same problems or one goes there while the other one is over there kind of thing.  I have somewhat a vague idea of the campaign direction and two groups would fit into that very nicely.

If and when I decide to get a second group going I will personally contact the alternates and let them know and see if they are interested.  But by all means keep on stopping by to see if you like the way I DM and see if you want to join me or even continue gaming with me.

I will get a cast thread up and running shortly and have you post there once everyone posts their character concepts and everything is approved.  I will be going over the players characters today and let you know if anything needs to be changed but I really don’t see any problems with any of them at first glance.

I also found a pretty good mapping program that should work but need to test it out some more before I decide.

Happy Hunting...


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2005)

Sounds, good. I should have my human scout, Mindal Delamber, up today. I'm just sorting out the details of skills and gear. He's mostly finished and I've got a history written. Do we have a name for our employer yet?


----------



## Harvey (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks for the invite Elocin! I will do background/appearance today (once I refresh myself with Faerun!)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Sten Temperlan*
Male Human Cleric of Grumbar 2: HD 2d8+2; hp 18; Init +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Imp. Init.); Spd 30ft.; AC 17 (+4 armor, +2 dex, +1 shield) touch 12, flat-footed 15; Bab/Grapple: +1/+4; Atk +5 melee (1d8+3, x3, gnome hooked hammer) or +3 ranged (1d6, x3, 60ft, shortbow); Full Atk +3/+3 melee (1d8+3/1d6+1, x3/x4, gnome hooked hammer); AL N; SV Fort +4 (+1 Con), Ref +2 (+2 Dex), Will +5 (+2 Wis); Str 16, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 10. Height 5ft. 10in., Weight 166 lbs., 20 years old. Steel grey hair, brown eyes. XP 1000

*Skills/Feats:* Concentration +4, Knowledge(religion) +3, Spellcraft +3, Heal +5, Craft (blacksmith) +3, Speak Language (Common), Spot +2, Listen +2. Two-Weapon Fighting, Two-Weapon Defence.

*Class/Race Features:* simple weapons proficiency, turn undead. bonus feat, bonus skill point/level. Region: Waterdeep.

*Spells:* 3/2+1, Domains: Metal (Exotic Weapon Proficiency (gnome hooked hammer), Weapon Focus (gnome hooked hammer)), Time (Improved Initiative);
0th - _detect magic, light, resistance_
1st – _bless, protection from evil, *magic weapon*_

*Possessions:* Chain shirt, Gnome Hooked Hammer, Shortbow, 20 arrows, backpack, bedroll, winter blanket, flint & steel, 5 torches, 5 trail rations, waterskin, 50' hemp rope, holy symbol. *Encumbrance:* 70 lbs (light=76, medium=153) 
*Coins:* 340gp 8sp 5cp

*Description:* Sten is strong young man whose most striking attribute is his hair, turned grey at an early age.  He has deep brown eyes and strong block facial features.  He can usually be seen wearing his chain shirt prominently and his hooked hammer hanging from his belt.  His shortbow strung over his shoulder near his backpack is well used.  The small embosed silver hammer and anvil that hangs on an intricate chain around his neck is the little known symbol for a cult of Grumbar, the earth lord. 

*History: * Sten has had a relatively simple life, that was until he turned 18.  As a young man in his small community just outside the walls of Waterdeep, he followed the tradition of the community apprenticing in a trade, in his case as a blacksmith.  One day he hoped to move into the city bringing fame to the poor area beyond the walls. As part of his coming of age ceremony 2 years ago he departed the small village to seek adventure and the first place he went was straight into the city. He marveled at the sights previously hidden by the walls and high buildings.  

He took quickly to the adventuring life, joining a group of mercenaries on guard duty for caravans bound north to Silverymoon.  Only 1 week after leaving his little community TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 15, 2005)

So we have:

Lobo - 1/2 Fey Sorceress
Erekrose - Human Cleric
Scotley - Human Scout
Kajamba - Dwarf Bbn/Druid
Wilphe - Rogue/Fighter
Durunn - Earth Genasi Fighter 

Interesting combo. At least I won't have to tank...


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2005)

*Mindal Delamber Human Scout*

Mindal Delamber

Human (Chondathan) Male Scout 2 
Exp: 1,001 

+2  Str:14	(6 points) 
+3  Dex:16	(10 points)
+0  Con:10	(2 points)
+1  Int:12	(4 points)
+2  Wis:14	(6 points)
+1  Cha:12	(4 points)

Height: 6'2"
Weight: 171
Age: 24
Hp: 16 (Max. 1st and 2nd level 0Con. Bonus)
Speed: 30’
AC:18     15 Touch    13 Flat Footed (rare due to uncanny dodge)
Init: +4
Alignment: CG
Patron Deity: Shaundakul
Languages: Common, Chondathan, Elven

Saves:
Fort: +1
Will: +2
Ref: +5

Attacks:
Bab: +1 	Gapple: +3

Melee: +3
MW Short Sword +5 (+3 two-weapon) 1d6+2 19-20/x2   p 
Short Sword +4 (+2 two-weapon) 1d6+2 19-20/x2   p
Long Spear +3 1d8+2 20/x3   p

Ranged: +4
Composite Short Bow +4 1d6  20/x3 range 60’  p
Dagger, Thrown +4 1d4+2   19-20/x2 range 10’   p/s
Throwing Axe +4 1d6+2   20/x2 range 10’  s 

Feats: 
-Two weapon Fighting (use one-handed and light weapon at the same time at -2 to hit)
-Twin Sword Style (Regional, use two swords and receive a +2 shield bonus AC)
-Weapon Focus Short Sword (+1 to hit with the short sword)

Armor:
MW Studded Leather +3 AC, no armor check, max dex bonus +6

Skills:  50 (8x5+5 race, +5 Int.)

Appraise cc (1+1Int)
Balance (+3Dex+2Syn) ac
Bluff cc  (5+1Cha)
Climb (+2Str) ac
Craft (+1Int) 
Diplomacy cc (+1Cha+2Syn) 
Disguise cc (+1Cha+2Syn to act in character)
Escape Artist (+3Dex) ac
Forgery cc (+1Int)
Gather Information cc (+1Cha)
Heal cc (+2Wis+2Kit)
Hide (3+3Dex) ac
Intimidate cc (+1Cha+2Syn)
Jump (+2Str+2Syn) ac
Knowledge (Dungeoneering)  (1+1Int)
Knowledge (Geography) (5+1Int.)
Knowledge cc (Local-Waterdeep) (1+1Int.)
Knowledge (Nature) (5+1Int.)
Knowledge (Religion) cc (1+1Int)
Listen (3+2Wis)
Move Silently (5+3Dex) ac
Profession (Hunter) cc (1+2Wis)
Ride (+3Dex.)
Search (1+1Int.)
Sense Motive (+2Wis)
Sleight of Hand cc (1+3Dex+2Syn)
Speak Languages (n/a)
Spot (5+2Wis)
Survival (+2Wis) (+2 to avoid getting lost and avoid hazards, in natural environments) 
Swim (+2Str) acx2
Tumble (5+3Dex) ac
Use Rope (+3Dex)

Scout Features:
-Proficient with all simple weapons, plus handaxe, throwing axe, shortsword, and shortbow as well as light armor.
-Skirmish: +1d6 damage to attacks in a round where 10’ or more of movement takes place. 
-Trapfinding: Use search to locate traps with a DC higher than 20 and use disable device to bypass or disarm traps including magical ones.
-Battle Fortitude: +1 to fortitude saves and initiative.
-Uncanny Dodge: Cannot be caught flat-footed

Human Features: 
-Bonus Skills
-Bonus Feat

Gear:
Backpack, Explorers Outfit, Traveler's Outfit, Bedroll, Belt Pouches x2, Flint and Steel, Torches x2, Trail Rations x10, Rope 50', Waterskin x2, Healer’s Kit, Quiver of 20 arrows.

Cash: 15gp, 7sp, 8cp

Appearance/Personality:
Tawny sun browned skin
Light Brown hair worn short with a beard
Green eyes

Mindal is a fairly handsome man in his mid-late 20’s. His features mark him as Condathan. He wears his light brown hair short and maintains a somewhat wooly beard that makes him appear a bit older than his 24 years. The time spent out in the sun, wind and weather conspire to further this illusion. His bright green eyes twinkle with mirth most of the time, but seem to miss nothing. He favors dark colored clothing in deep rusty reds, browns, and dark grayish greens. He is normally in a suit of finely made if well worn studded leather armor dyed a deep reddish brown. He often wears a long cape for the unpredictable weather of the north pined with an aged brass clasp in bas relief of a wind-walking bearded man in cape and boots (holy symbol of Shaundakul). He wears a brown leather and felt hat with a narrow brim. He always wears sturdy high dark brown boots that look comfortably well broken in for walking and showing signs of having been repaired and resoled a few times. A short bow protrudes from a quiver on his shoulder. A pair of short swords, the hilts carefully wrapped with black leather are worn in tooled leather scabbards with images of hunting scenes on them. He carries a long spear of honey color oak tipped with a sharp bluish steal head. An antler handled hunting knife, a couple of daggers and a pair of hand axes round out the collection of weapons. Trousers of tightly woven cloth and buckskin leather to turn briars are festooned with button down pockets. 

Mindal has the stillness and slow patient movements of a hunter. He watches his surroundings carefully and his sharp senses miss little. He spends a good bit of his time in the wilderness hunting, fishing, blazing trails, or scouting ahead of merchant caravans. This has left him a bit uncomfortable in crowds and a somewhat awkward in conversation. He doesn’t follow politics much and isn’t up on the latest city gossip. Unless the conversation turns to subjects his is more familiar with he may seem quiet and reserved. Once he gets started talking about stalking a mountain antelope or working a fiercely fighting trout on the line, he becomes much more animated and outgoing. He enjoys a good story and likes to sit by the fire with a mug of good ale and swap tales. His friends think of Mindal as a cheerful uncomplicated man, but strangers may find him reserved and secretive as he often slips away from gatherings or parties as soon as the opportunity permits. He can be found with a small group of friends away from the noise and bustle whenever possible.  

Background/History:

Mindal was born into a trading family that works the Sword Coast and the North as well as Waterdeep delivering goods and making trades. Mindal was the fifth of eight children. He never really took to the Merchant’s life very well. The haggling and boring shop work just didn’t appeal to him. Even as a small boy he preferred spending time with his grandfather who lived up the River Dessarin from Waterdeep near the village of Golden Fields. His grandfather had retired from the family business to a small farm that required relatively little tending. He spent his days hunting, fishing and trapping in the Larch Hills and up the River Dessarin. Mindal was obligated to be somewhat productive in the family and had to accompany caravans of good around the North. He found that skills honed in the wilderness with his grandfather made him a good scout. He often moved ahead of the traders looking for hazards or bandits. He found this preferable to staying with the caravans and putting up with drunken drovers, smelly pack or dray animals, and stuck wagons. As traders, his family has revered Shaundakul for generations and Mindal was raised in that tradition. On day the road he was scouting for a caravan had become completely mired after some unusually heavy rains. His sharp eyes spotted a disused trail going over a hill rather than around it as the current road did. He followed it hacking away some overgrowth and brush as he went in hopes the route would allow the caravan to avoid the mud. As he was cutting away some briars at the top of the hill he discovered a stone throne beside the trail. It was complete covered in vines and lichen, but otherwise intact. He quickly realized this was a shrine to Shaundakul that had fallen into disuse when the road had changed course to avoid the steep hill. He sat on the throne and prayed in thanks to Shaundakul for help in finding a route around the bog. After he returned and told a local priest of his finding the shrine was restored to use and Mindal gained some small measure of fame among the faithful in the area. 

Eventually, Mindal came to the attention of a Wizard in Waterdeep who had need of a scout. He performed well on the job for the Wizard and soon began to work for him more frequently. He liked the new challenges he faced and his companions. Still he enjoys the chance to get out in the wilderness and do some hunting or fishing whenever he can. Now that he no longer works in the family business Mindal is closer to his parents and siblings. He gets together with the family at his parent’s home above their shop in the Trades ward at least once a tenday for dinner. He continues to be a fairly religious man often taking the time to stop by a shrine to Shaundakul on mount Waterdeep when he makes his way out of the city. When he travels up near the shrine he discovers he always goes out his way to visit it. He promotes Shaundakul by example in accordance with the dogma of the church.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey Elocin, just realized that I made some errors in my character creation (missing a feat, language, etc.) Guess I was too much in a hurry to join the game! A fixed character sheet will be up shortly.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 15, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Hey Elocin, just realized that I made some errors in my character creation (missing a feat, language, etc.) Guess I was too much in a hurry to join the game! A fixed character sheet will be up shortly.




Not a problem as I have yet to go over any of the characters.  Also if for whatever reason you are not liking your character and ever want to change some things around down the line I am perfectly fine with that.  I can not count the number of times wher eI have a cool characetr concept in mind only to find out it royally sucked and was able to change it.  Because when you get right down to it I want you guys (are ther any females gamers in here as I do want to offend you by saying guys) to have fun playing.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 16, 2005)

OK, fixed my character, plus added appearance, background, etc.


```
Name: Durnn
Region: The North
Class: Fighter
Race: Earth Genasi
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral
Deity: none
Level: 1
Exp: 1,000

STR 18+2=20 (+5)   (16 pts)
DEX 10 (+0)        (2 pts)
CON 15+2=17 (+3)   (8 pts)
INT 10 (+0)        (2 pts)
WIS 10=2=8 (-1)    (2 pts)
CHA 10=2=8 (-1)    (2 pts)

HP: 13
AC: 16 = 10 + 6 (armor) 
   Flat-footed: 16
   Touch: 10
INIT: +0
BAB: +1 (melee: +6, Ranged +1)

Fort:  +5 = +2 (base) +3 (ability)
Ref:   +0 = +0 (base) +0 (ability)
Will:  -1 = +0 (base) -1 (ability)

Weapon:
Greataxe               +6 attack     1d12+7 damage     x3 on 20
Battleaxe, Masterwork  +7 attack     1d8+5 damage      x3 on 20

Armor:
Splint Mail    +6 AC  -7 AC Penalty   +0 Max Dex 

Languages: Chondathan, Common, Illuskan

Abilities:
-- Darkvision 60'
-- Pass Without Trace (sp) 1/day as 5th level Druid
-- +1 racial bonus on all earth spells and effects
-- Outsider

Feats:
-- Power Attack
-- Improved Sunder*

*bonus fighter feat

Skill Points: 8          Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills:            Total  Ability  Ranks  Misc
Climb              +1     +5       +3     -7 AP
Jump               +0     +5       +2     -7 AP
Profession (guard) +2     +0       +2
Ride               +1     +0       +1

Starting Gold: 240 gp
Equipment:
-- Splint Mail Armor     45.0 lb     200 gp
-- Greataxe              12.0 lb      20 gp
-- Battleaxe              6.0 lb       ----
-- Backpack               2.0 lb       2 gp
-- Bedroll                5.0 lb       1 sp
-- Pouch, Belt            0.5 lb       1 gp
-- Rations (7 days)       7.0 lb      35 sp
-- Traveler's Outfit      5.0 lb       ----
-- Waterskin              4.0 lb       1 gp

Total Weight: 86.5 lbs
Total Money: 11 gp, 4 sp

Max Weight:  133 light   266 medium    400 heavy

Age: 19
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 200 lbs
Eyes: Pitch Black
Hair: Dark Brown
Skin: Sand
```

Appearance:
Durnn is an unusual looking man. While he looks like a normal human at first glance, those who take a good look will notice his skin looks like the color of sand, with his skin criss-crossed in cracks that almost resemble scars. His eyes are the most noticable part of him: they are pitch black, with no iris, and with a large crack running across his left eye down his face. He stands a bit smaller than most humans, and can usually be found wearing his splint mail armor (which looks almost dirty) and a dark brown robe that he uses to gover his features. His face seems permanently in a growl, and his strong brow suggests that the finer arts aren't his strong point. You can usually find his greataxe strapped across his back, unless you meet him in combat. 

Personality:
Durnn is a grim, quiet man unless you either A) get a drink in him or B) get in his way. He can be quite the hothead, often coming to blows over the mst trivial of matters. He tries his best to contain his temper, and once he gets to know someone, begins to show his nicer side. He loves to brawl, and will always favor busting down the front door over sneaking in the back. Once he gets drunk, however, Durnn can be quite the joker, so long as you keep the ale coming.

History:
[SBLOCK]
Durnn does not remember his true origins; he was found by a caravan travelling thru the Spine of the World on their way to settle in the Silver Marshes. Not the best of parents, they often neglected their unusual-looking adopted son, often allowing him to get into some sort of trouble. Finally, fed up with his rambunctiousness, they forced him at the age of 15 to find a life for himself. Eager to leave the Marshes for the "big city", Durnn made his way to Waterdeep.

Once in Waterdeep, Durnn began his new life as a thief on the streets... however, lacking the stealth and speed needed for a thief, was caught by the town watch on his first pick-pocket. Spending the next year in and out of the watch's jailhouses, he realized the perfect profession for him: be a town watchman! They had it made: they got to dictate the law, and no one ever talked back to them. Impressing to his jailors that he had reformed his ways, Durnn began to learn what he needed to become a member of Waterdeep's town watch.

Durnn's career as a member of the town watch lasted for a total of 6 months. While he was a great policeman, he was too easy to anger, and often came to blows when people diagreed with his decisions. Finally, one night, Durnn was sent to break of a barfight. When he did not return, his supervisor brought two men as backup to the bar, and what did they see? Durnn, fists flying, in the middle of the scuffle! Durnn was thrown out of the guard that instant.

Since then (6 months ago), Durnn has taken many odd jobs throughout Waterdeep, occasionally as bodyguard, occasionally as caravan guard.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 16, 2005)

How do the regional feats/skills/items work? Are those freebies?


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 16, 2005)

I'll bite:

You get to chose a home region - this is normally geographic (Waterdeep, Thay, Amn) but can be racial (Drow, Orc)

Your home region affects what languages you start with automatically; as well as what bonus languages you can learn

More importantly:

Your home region has a number of "preffered classes".

If you belong to one of classes as a starting character then you may, but do not have to, pick regional feats for that area. This is not a bonus feat, it comes out of your normal total.

In addition you can choose from a list of bonus equipment.

For example:

In Waterdeep the preffered classes are:
Bards
Clerics of the Dwarven, Elven, Faerunian, Gnome and Halfling Pantheons + Eilistraee
Fighters
Paladins
Rogues
Wizards

Characters of those classes can take any of 6 regional feats and can chose to start with one of:
-MW Longsword, Rapier or Shortsword
-Two 2nd Level Scrolls
-or 300gp


----------



## Elocin (Mar 16, 2005)

Yea, what Wilphe said.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 16, 2005)

Gotcha. Thanks. ^_^


----------



## Harvey (Mar 16, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> In Waterdeep the preffered classes are:
> Bards
> Clerics of the Dwarven, Elven, Faerunian, Gnome and Halfling Pantheons + Eilistraee
> Fighters
> ...




Wow, did I totally forget about those! OK, so now I have to redo my character sheet again!

Really? Wow...


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 17, 2005)

The regional feats are:
Artist
Cosmpolitan
Education
Smooth Talk
Thug
&
Twin Sword Style

The only one of those that I think might fit Durnn is Thug

That'll give him +2 to Initative, +2 Intimidate


----------



## Harvey (Mar 17, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> The only one of those that I think might fit Durnn is Thug
> 
> That'll give him +2 to Initative, +2 Intimidate




Actually, his Region is The North, since that is where he grew up in Faerun. He only came to Waterdeep 2 years ago. (If I have my geography right... he was "born" in the Spine of the World, but was picked up by settlers and actually grew up in the Silver Marshes, which I believe is part of the region called "The North". Then, 2 years ago, he left and came to Waterdeep.)

Can someone proof me on this? I do not have access to my FR books @ work.

For bonus equipment, then, he took masterwork battleaxe. For automatic languages, he receives Chondathan and Illuskan. And for regional feats, I remember looking through the appropriate ones, but none seemed better than the standard PHB feats (except maybe Foe Hunter, but that only applies to Orcs and Half-Orcs in this case).

Am I correct in assuming that a character only gets access to the feats, not get a feat for free?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 17, 2005)

I changed my character. I just didn't like the previous one. Hope it's okay. Will try to add regional stuff & equipment tonight.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 17, 2005)

Reginonal feats are not considered free feats, but man I wish they were at times when I was a player, smile.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 17, 2005)

Post your player characters  Here.

Lobo - not a problem with changing your character.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2005)

Mindel is up in the RG any idea when we might start?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 17, 2005)

Finishing up my background over in the other thread.  Added home region (Shield dwarf), which allowed me the masterwork dwarven waraxe that I have.  Also changed name to Gripir Horn.

Nick


----------



## Elocin (Mar 17, 2005)

Was hoping to start today but my internet connection at work is off and on (looks to be doing better now) which is pissing me off.  Also, I did not realize I am missing some of my PDF's so will need to bring them into work tomorrow.  I have picked out the first adventure you guys are going to go on so now all I have to do is pick the name of the wizard you guys are working for and where his tower is located in Waterdeep and the actual date and year the setting will be.  It will probably be the latest date in Faerun which would mean the Phaerimm are around, City of Shade is flying and Lloth is no where to be seen.

I think and hope you guys will enjoy yourselves in what I have planned.  Also to warn you I am attempting to join the RBDM club and I have learned a lot from Piratecat so expect fun things to come, well ok mainly fun for me but you as players will more than likely ruin all my nice careful planning and scheming as players are wont to do.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2005)

We need a players resolution that all Rat Bastard DM's annouce that status in their posts. So we can run and hide rather than join their games. I think we all failed a sense motive check.   

Just FYI, in another thread someone said Lolth was back having taken a hiatus to move her opperations from the abyss to her own demi-plane. Supposedly, she is back and badder than ever. Although, why I'm sharing this with a RBDM is beyond me.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 17, 2005)

I would assume that Lloth is coming back but as I have not gotten there yet in reading the books I am not going to worry about it.  With looking in the "Players Guide to Faerun" I think the current date will be..... 

1 Ukta in the year 1372

Now some of the happenings in the world of Faerun might not happen or will happen on different days in this campaign but that will only be because my lack of finding out about it.

As for the RBDM part, I am just a noob so you don;t have too much to fear, maybe, probably...shrug, again my RL players havn't revolted or mutineed yet but they have bitched a couple of times.


Oh yea just for some clarifications (mainly for you evasion freaks) there will be times when a saving throw is just not allowed.  If a rogue is caught in a 10' x 10' x 10' room with a fireball he will be at least taking half damage.  I know magic is magic but in some situations commons sense has to mean something.

Also, I know I will make mistakes with rules and what not and I will make any corrections where possible, but sometimes it is more difficult to go back and correct something so I won't do it.  What I will do is change something similiar in the future to make up for it.

Again please use www.invisiblecastle.com for all your rollings and just post the links in the threads as this will greatly help me out and speed things along.  I will try and post at least twice a day, once in the morning and then later on in the afternoon (8 AM & 3 PM Pacific standard time) during the week and then at least once a day on the weekends.  Depeding on my work schedule I might be able to post more oftern during the week but that will depend on just how much I can goof off.  what with everything else I am involved with (updating Heroforge) and of course my latest addiction called World of Warcarft I make no promises, huge grin.

So let the games begin.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 17, 2005)

What server do you play on Elocin? I'm Pharod on Uther (Forsaken Mage 14)... though my wife has been demanding that I spend more time with her after work so Pharod's not doing much more than build up rest.

I'm also Toroton on that same server (Tauren Shaman 3).


----------



## Elocin (Mar 17, 2005)

I plaon the server named "Kilrogg" and my Alliance character is a level 54 Dwarf Hunter named "Dingle" (don't ask, cauz I have no idea) and then I play a level 14 Taruen Shaman named Kaliforknea as well.  Dingle is what I normally play except on Tuesday nights when my friends go Horde and all of us play together (group of about 10 - 13).  Otherwise a core group of 5 of us play our alliance and are racing each toher to 60 and I think I will lose as there is a level 57 warlock already in our group.  Our alliance guild name is "Defneders of Geekdom" which is so fitting it is scary.  I normally try and play during the week starting around 9 pm till midnight and then Fri and Sat I play till about 2 - 3 AM or so.

Thankfully my wife and newborn have not complained too much but every now and then she gets annoyed as well, which mind you is completely understandable.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 18, 2005)

I realized on my way home tonight that I screwed up Pemberton's skill list and capped his rogue class skills at 5, not 4.

I shall redo him


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah, my main problem with WoW is that 15 minutes turns into 2 hours without my noticing. That's fine though, I just have to disipline myself to play for a while and then just shut the computer off to go and hang out with my wife & daughter.

Lorelei (my baby girl) didn't take up hardly any of my time until she hit 5 months... then she wanted to talk and play with Dad (which, as it turns out, is really fun; she's recently figured out how to drink juice from a glass, just like her dad    ).

I have my books here at work, but my flakey employee no-showed for the third time in a row (time to fire her pert & perky little booty) and so I'm really pressed for time at work (Customer Service Department).
_edit_: that is to say, my completed character will be posted in the rogues gallery later today.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 18, 2005)

Not a real hurry but we still need everyone to post there characters in the Cast thread.

Start of the adventure


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 18, 2005)

Question for Elocin.

Is it okay if I have a hireling to act as Valet/Groom and Horseholder?

1st level expert
Abilities: +2, +2 0 0 -2 -2
Paid 2gp/week for the privilige of working with the Great Pemberton Dram (yes, very naive Farm boy - or girl)


----------



## Elocin (Mar 18, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Question for Elocin.
> 
> Is it okay if I have a hireling to act as Valet/Groom and Horseholder?
> 
> ...




You can easily hire someone to help you out.  You know of a local Merchant who wants his son Talon Hosetter to see a little more of the world and willingly allows you to hire him.  He does ask that you take care of his son to the best of his ability as sooner or later he will be taking over the family business.  He confides in you that Talon shows some promise with a sword but he has had no official training as of yet and that if you see any potential in him and want to train him as your squire then you and he can re-negotiate payment.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 18, 2005)

Is this okay, or do you want to do him?

Talon Hosetter

Human Male Expert 1

STR  8
DEX  10
CON 12
INT  12
WIS 10
CHA 8

HP: 7
Init: 0
AC: 10
Alignment: TN

Saves:
F  1
R  0
W  2

Bab: 0

Attack:
Shortspear -1  1d6-1  x2
Light Crossbow 0 1d8 19-20/x2 

Feats:
Animal Affinity
Alertness

Skills:
Appraise 4 / 5
Handle Animal 4 / 5
Heal 2 / 2
Hide 4 / 5
Listen 4/ 6
Proffession: Stable Lad 4/5
Ride 4 / 5
Spot 0/ 2
Survival 2 / 2

Equipment:
Shortspear
Light Crossbow
Some bolts

Character:
Rather quiet and gets on better with animals than people. He has quickly learnt to stay alert and out of the way.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 18, 2005)

He looks good to me.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 19, 2005)

Well Lobo and I appear to have the "precocious teenaged brat" angle covered.

Whatever happened to class niche protection...


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 19, 2005)

Heh, sorry if you feel I copied you...   In all actuality I didn't read ANYONE's character write-up.  Still, it lets us play off of eachother.



"...there's nothing new under the sun..."


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 20, 2005)

No it's just going to make for a very interesting party that's all...


----------



## Elocin (Mar 21, 2005)

Ok so far the following people have chosen items and I just want to make sure I am getting this right.

Scotley - 
Lobo - Cloak of Resistance +1
Harvey - Gloves of Storing
Kajamba Lion - 
Erekose13 - Mithril Chain Shirt
Wilphe - Wand of Cure Light Wounds

Is this correct?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2005)

Sounds right to me. Mindal will take the +1 short sword.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm just seeing who has ride that's all:

Durnn 1/+1
Gripir 0/+4
Mindal 0/+3
Sten 0/+2
Pemberton 5/+7
Brenden 0/+1
&
Talon 4/6


----------



## Elocin (Mar 22, 2005)

So looking at this "Ride" list I will make sure to have any monsters wait to attack till after most of you have dismouned so no one falls on thier backs.

Thank you Wilphe for pointing this out to me as I had not thought of it before now.

snicker

evil grin


----------



## Harvey (Mar 22, 2005)

Hmmm... let's just say that Durnn the Earth Genasi prefers his feet planted firmly on the ground.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 22, 2005)

Eh, too few skill points to waste on cross-class skills... *n e e d   m o r e   i n t e l l i g e n c e !*


----------



## Elocin (Mar 22, 2005)

Sorry guys but I forgot some information for the adventure at home today so I will be unable to post till this afternoon.

Sorry for the dealy.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm with Durnn I think Sten will stick to walking.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 22, 2005)

If you are just riding the horse you do not need any ranks in ride as that really does not take any thought at all.  In combat however things change a little bit as then if you get hit you might need to make a ride check to stay on your horse and if the creature attacks the horse if you make a succesful ride check agiainst a DC the attack will actually miss.  So you guys can easily ride the horses to the town and anywhere you want really.  I would suggest getting off the horse as quickly as possible when combat begins though.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2005)

Any chance that the boss had some military style saddles in his stables, which give a bonus to attempts not to fall off?


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 2, 2005)

Elocin:
      I was originally planning to go Duellist with Pemberton, then I ummed and ahed about Diviner/Eldritch Knight. Having just picked up Complete Warrior I looked at Swashbuckler and went hmm.
    Then I checked out the SpellSword and went, okay.

    The reason I was think Divination was because I wanted him to come to focuse more on history painting than portraiture. I'd go Diviner x3, Spellsword 1, Diviner x1 and then take Eldritch Knight levels (of course this might take a while and we might never get there, but it's something to shoot at)

Short version:
     Can I reassign a few skill points please (mostly those in Perfom)


----------



## Elocin (Apr 2, 2005)

Not a problem with re-doing some skill points.

And since I forgot to mention this earlier no the boss did not have any military type saddles.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 3, 2005)

Perfrom 3 and Appraise 4 just became
Appriase 1 , Spellcraft 4 and K/ Nobiilty & History 1


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey all.  I'm going to have to back out of this game.  It's a good game, but I just can't keep up with the posting frequency with my two jobs (and, to be completely honest, I'm having a hard time getting into Gripir — the idea seems good on paper, but isn't translating all that well).  Hope y'all have fun.

Apologies,
Nick


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 5, 2005)

Well I enjoyed playing with you
Thank you


----------



## Elocin (Apr 5, 2005)

Sorry to see you go Nick it was a pleasure.  I was thoroughly enjoying tryng to decipher some of your speeches there and was having a blast.

Good luck to you and yours.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2005)

Sorry to see you go, good luck.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2005)

Sorry to see you go Nick. Without Gripir poor Mindal will likely lead a much more sober life.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks, all.  I did enjoy the game, even if my PC was frustrating me.  In the long run, I'm sure my Gripir issues would have gone away, but I just can't keep up with the posting at all.  Have fun.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 7, 2005)

I love the way everyone is spending Pemberton's money without asking him...


The Equipment people have got with them for reference:

*Durnn:*

Backpack, Bedroll, Rations (7 days), Waterskin

*Gripir:*

backpack [waterskin, 1 day trail rations, bedroll, sack, flint & steel]
*
Mindal:*

Backpack, Explorers Outfit, Traveler's Outfit, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Torches x2, Trail Rations x10, Rope 50', Waterskin x2, Healer’s Kit, 

*Sten:*

backpack, bedroll, winter blanket, flint & steel, 5 torches, 5 trail rations, waterskin, 50' hemp rope

*Pemberton:*

Backpack filled with the normal gubbins beloved of adventurers,
Saddle Bags (containig the normal stuff beloved of adventurers)

*Brenden:*

Backpack, Bedroll, Flint & Steel, 50' of Silk Rope, 2x Sack, Empty


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2005)

Fear not, we were just doing some planning. Mindal for one would insist that Pemberton take any out of pocket expenses off the top when we find any treasure. He can aford a winter blanket and one for his horse as well as a few sticks of firewood, and that's all he would need to survive if you prefer not to commit extra funds.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 7, 2005)

I have sent a private email to Ferrix to see if he wants to join the adventuring group and I have not heard back from him.  If I do not here back from him by Saturday morning I will offer a spot in the adventuring party to Lefferts if he is still interested in joining.

Ferrix if you are out there let me knwo if you are interetsed in joining up.

Lefferts let me know if you are interetsed in joining if I do not hear anything from Ferrix.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 7, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Fear not, we were just doing some planning. Mindal for one would insist that Pemberton take any out of pocket expenses off the top when we find any treasure. He can aford a winter blanket and one for his horse as well as a few sticks of firewood, and that's all he would need to survive if you prefer not to commit extra funds.




Same with Durnn, which is why he brought up the possibility of earning more funds first. If worse came to worst, I was going to have Durnn sell off one of the Gloves of Storing for funds.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 7, 2005)

Sten has also offered to front some of the money, so it wouldnt all come from Pemberton.

Edit: oh hehe you already covered that


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 8, 2005)

Well Ferrix is away until Sunday:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=126716

Depends what Sunday he means of course...?


----------



## Elocin (Apr 11, 2005)

Are any of the alts interested in joining the group as I have not gotten any bites from the two I have already mentioned.  Let me know ASAP if you want ot join, otherwise later on this evening I will post that a slot is open to the general public.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 11, 2005)

Elocin,

If you get no bites, I have a friend on the boards I would like to recommend who has been having trouble finding good D&D games: tyrlaan. I've played table-top with him & highly recommend him for our little adventuring team


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey guys, just posting to let you know I'm interested. I'm reading up on what you guys have character-wise and I'll come up with something over the next couple days. Worst case, I should have something on Saturday.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like a plan looking forward to seeing your character.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 16, 2005)

Scotley, were you planning on getting Track with Mindal? If not, I might go with a character who can track.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 17, 2005)

Do I get max starting gold for 1st level or 900gp?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 17, 2005)

Hey if you want to take track Mindal can find other feats I'm sure. It would be a nice addition to the group.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 17, 2005)

For starters you are starting out a2 a second level character and yes you get MAX gold and max hit points for that as well.  Refer to the first couple of posts for character designs.  You will not always be underground when adventuring and I will try and incorporate aspects of each and every character in the campaign.  We seem to have a very good group of people here that are capable of posting several times a day so I am envisioning this adventure to go well and hopefully far.  I have a VERY rough plan of what is going to happen that will evolve depending on what you guys through at me and we could keep this going to 20th level and beyond (well my plan anyway, but as in everything Real Life might come out with the nerf bat).

Anyway, we are at a point in the adventure where I can easily add a new person to the group so if you could get your character done as soon as you can I would greatly appreciate it.

Post on here if you have any questions.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 17, 2005)

Sounds good. I'll be going with a sun elf rogue to fill all those thiefy skill holes the party has 

Here's what I have so far. Background, appearance, and equipment are on the way.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Koraero Firironna
[B]Class/Level:[/B] Rogue 2
[B]Race:[/B] Sun Elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Region:[/B] Silverymoon
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 11 +0 ( 3p.        )     [B]Level:[/B] 2         [B]XP:[/B] 1,000/3,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3 (13p.        )     [B]BAB:[/B] +1          [B]HP:[/B] 12 (2d6+0)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 ( 4p. -2 race)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +1      [B]Dmg Red:[/B] n/a
[B]Int:[/B] 18 +4 (10p. +2 race)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'       [B]Spell Res:[/B] n/a
[B]Wis:[/B]  8 -1 ( 0p.        )     [B]Init:[/B] +3         [B]Spell Save:[/B] n/a
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.        )     [B]ACP:[/B] -0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] n/a

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                      [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                 0     +0    +0      +0
[B]Ref:[/B]                  3     +3    +0      +6
[B]Will:[/B]                 0     -1    +0      -1

[B]Weapon              Attack          Damage     Critical    Range Increment[/B]
Rapier, MW            +2            1d6         18-20/x2
Longbow               +4            1d8         x3           100 ft.         

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Chondathan, Dwarf, Elven, Illuskan, Orc, Sylvan

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
[i]Rogue[/i] - sneak attack +1d6, trapfinding, evasion

[B]Feats:[/B] Agile Athlete

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 60      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2
[B]Skills                      Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                      4    +4    +0      +8
Balance                       5    +3    +2      +10
Bluff                         5    +0    +0      +5
Climb                         5    +3    +0      +8
Decipher Script               1    +4    +0      +5
Disable Device                5    +4    +0      +9
Forgery                       1    +4    +0      +5
Hide                          5    +3    +0      +8
Jump                          5    +3    +2      +10
Move Silently                 5    +3    +0      +8
Open Lock                     5    +3    +0      +8
Search                        4    +4    +2      +10
Sleight of Hand               5    +3    +2      +10
Tumble                        5    +3    +2      +10

[i]Untrained[/i]
Concentration                 0    +0    +0      +0
Diplomacy                     0    +0    +2      +2
Disguise                      0    +0    +0      +0
Escape Artist                 0    +3    +0      +3
Gather Information            0    +0    +0      +0
Heal                          0    -1    +0      -1
Intimidate                    0    +0    +2      +2
Listen                        0    -1    +2      +1
Ride                          0    +3    +0      +3
Sense Motive                  0    -1    +0      -1
Spot                          0    -1    +2      +1
Survival                      0    -1    +0      -1
Swim                          0    +0    +0      +0
Use Rope                      0    +3    +0      +3

[B]Equipment:                          Cost  Weight[/B]
Potion of Hide From Undead           50gp      -
Potion of Disguise Self x2          100gp      -
Potion of Pass Without Trace x2     100gp      -
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x2      100gp      -
Dagger                                2gp    1lb
Leather armor                        10gp   15lb
Masterwork rapier                       -    2lb (region equipment)
Longbow                              75gp    3lb
Arrows x20                            1gp    3lb
Arrows x20                            1gp    3lb (on horse)

Light horse                          75gp      -
Bit and bridle                        2gp      -
Riding saddle                        10gp      -
Saddlebags x2                         8gp      -
Traveler's outfit                       -    5lb
Belt pouch x2                         2gp    1lb
Waterskin                             1gp    4lb
Backpack                              2gp    2lb
Masterwork thieves' tools           100gp    2lb
Bedroll                               1sp    5lb (on horse)
Winter blanket                        5sp    3lb (on horse)
Sealing wax                           1gp    1lb (on horse)
Ink vial                              1gp  0.1lb (on horse)
Tindertwig x1                         1gp      -
Tindertwig x9                         9gp      - (on horse)
Ink                                   8gp      - (on horse)
Inkpen                                1sp      - (on horse)
Silk rope                            10gp    5lb (on horse)
Trail rations x7                  3gp 5sp    7lb (on horse)
Paper x2                              8sp      - (on horse)
Parchment x5                          1gp      - (on horse)
Scroll case x4                        4gp    2lb (on horse)
Everburning torch                   110gp    1lb (on horse)

[B]Total Weight:[/B]38lb      [B]Money:[/B] 111gp 

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy    Lift   Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                38lb  76lb  115lb  230lb  575lb

[B]Age:[/B] 126
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 150lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Copper
[B]Skin:[/B] Bronze
```

*Appearance:* Koraero is tall for an elf at almost 6 feet in height. His skin is the typical bronze color for a sun elf, and he sports long flowing copper colored hair. One might almost think he was gilded in ornamental metals except for his piercing green eyes. Unlike the typical sun elf, Koraero wears plain clothes of simple earth tones, a style more typical of common human folk. More often than not, Koraero boasts an expression somewhere between a snicker and a grin – like he’s always in on some joke that others can’t see.

*Personality:* Koraero is a friendly sort. He sees life as one huge game and tends to take very few things seriously. He spends his money freely and has been known to buy drinks for complete strangers just because he saw them do something amusing. 

Koraero is one step from being a kleptomaniac, stealing stuff nearly all the time. It took him some time, but he has learned to avoid stealing from people that he knows, resisting his urges until he can steal from a “stranger.” Koraero’s big failing is that, although is incredibly intelligent, he has absolutely no common sense. If he had any sense, half the insane thieving stunts he has attempted he never would have tried. The problem is that Koraero is actually really good at what he does. Between his talent for thievery, his complete lack of sensibility, and his sun elf heritage, Koraero thinks he can steal anything if he puts his mind to it. Nine times out of ten, his overconfidence has been his downfall when caught by the guards, but he tends to blame such events on bad luck.

*Background:* [sblock]Koraero was born in the beautiful Metropolis of Silverymoon. As soon as he was capable of getting around on his own, Koraero took things. As a baby, and even a bit as a small child, his parents found this behavior cute and amusing. When a spoon or ladle went missing, Koraero’s mother knew where to look. However, as Koraero grew older this behavior became more of a problem. Other parents would complain that their child had been thieved by Koraero. Koraero always denied taking anything, but his parents knew different. They tried to teach him that stealing was wrong, but it was too late. It was like he _had_ to take things. Sometimes he took things for no reason other than to take them. 

After getting punished time and again, Koraero realized it was time to be sneakier about things. Putting al his effort into becoming exceptionally stealthy, Koraero became a very successful thief. Most of the time he took harmless objects of minimal value. However, this changed when he grew older and had to start worry about earning his keep on his own. Koraero found it much easier, and way more fun, to just take enough to get by rather than take up some boring apprenticeship. Eventually he was so good at stealing that just taking enough to get by wasn’t satisfying enough. The challenge wasn’t there. So he started taking up more and more ambitious “projects.”

It wasn’t long until Koraero’s overestimation of his abilities caught up with him. He was caught trying to break into the University of Silverymoon. Luckily for Koraero, he was only kicked out of Silverymoon for this. Told not to return until he had reformed, Koraero left Silverymoon. He jumped from town to town, stealing things here and there for enjoyment. Ultimately, he settled in Waterdeep, a city that seemed to support his “craft” a bit more than the others he had visited.

Koraero found mixed success in Waterdeep. The guards were more effective and vigilant than he was originally led to believe. He was caught several times for minor attempts at theft and found himself spending many nights in the jailhouse. Amusingly, this is where he met Durnn, an earth genasi who seemed to have some similar sensibilities. The two ran into each other off and on over the span of a year as each continued to get caught by the town guard while executing whatever scheme they had concocted. The two struck up a bit of a rivalry and friendship, exchanging tales of their successes and failures. When the two were jailed at the same time, they would pass the time pulling pranks on other prisoners. Koraero realized that Durnn just didn’t have the talent to be a thief, but he didn’t let that discourage the genasi. Instead, Koraero gave him pointers on how to improve his skills. Eventually realizing that Durnn just didn’t have the blood for a thief, Koraero started giving him deliberately bad advice to see what new and amusing ways Durnn could get caught in the act. 

After one of the times Durnn was let out, more time passed than usual before he returned. In fact, it didn’t look like he was returning. Rumors made it into the jailhouse that Durnn had taken a position on the town guard. Koraero was of two minds. On one hand, he considered Durnn a friend and was not worried about the fact that he was on the town guard. On the other, he was concerned about how much Durnn knew about him and his methods. In the end, the latter mindset won out. When Koraero got out of jail he got out of Waterdeep as fast as possible. 

Koraero settled down in Everlund for a few months. He kept to small thefts at the beginning, but he eventually got the better of himself and started taking on bigger and bigger thefts. About a week ago, Koraero stole an adventurer’s horse, along with all of the gear on it. Knowing he’d be dead for sure if he stuck around, Koraero literally stole the horse and rode straight out of town on it. 

Koraero is currently traveling north. He swung wide of Silverymoon and is near the outskirts of Quaevarr. In the distance he noticed some sort of portal open and a bunch of people come out. And that one guy looked really familiar…
[/sblock]


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 17, 2005)

Okay, my character is all done and awaiting approval.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 17, 2005)

Looks good and I will be introducing you to the party either tonight or tomorrw, have the in-laws coming over for dinner so my computer time is a bit sparse today.  If you could add your guy to the cast - http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2102898#post2102898 thread I would appreicate it.

Thank you.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 18, 2005)

Okay, I'm all posted up and ready to go!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 17, 2005)

Hi Guys.  I just can't keep up with your posting frequency and I don't feel as though I can keep up so I'm going to bow out of this one. Sorry.  It's been fun for what it's worth.


----------



## Elocin (May 17, 2005)

Very sorry to see you go but understandable, I know real life can interfere with your gaming(I am not usr ehow I juggle everything myself) so not a problem what so ever.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 17, 2005)

Yeah, real-life sucks sometimes. Work's just been too demanding. And since my little one figured out how to crawl, I haven't had time to even turn on my computer at home in the last couple weeks.

It'll all balance out later though. 

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Elocin (May 17, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Yeah, real-life sucks sometimes. Work's just been too demanding. And since my little one figured out how to crawl, I haven't had time to even turn on my computer at home in the last couple weeks.
> 
> It'll all balance out later though.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding.




Oh I am sure I will be there shortly, thankfully my work is not all that demanding for the moment.  When the weather gets better in my area my work will get more demanding as I am in the building industry and when it rains no work is going on.  My little one isn't to the crawling stage yet but she has been attempting to turn herself over now for about a week and is almost there.

Ahh, the joys of new parenthood and not knowing what the hell you are doing...


----------



## Mimic (May 17, 2005)

If you are still looking for another player I would be interested. Any class/race your looking for in specific?


----------



## Elocin (May 17, 2005)

Consider yourself in the game.  The person who left was playing a Wizard so that might be the route you want to take.  Look over the rogues gallery and really play any character you want to play.

If you have any other questions please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## gabrion (May 17, 2005)

If mimic doesn't end up taking the spot, I could have a wizard character up for you pretty quickly.  I keep an eye out to see what happens...


----------



## Mimic (May 17, 2005)

Hmm, I have been itching to play a monk (I have been wanting to try the tattooed monk PrC) but it would seem to be kind of redundent considering the other classes.

Fortunately I like playing the arcane class, what are your thougts on the Wei Jen core class? The War Mage looks interesting as well. Any PrC that you are not allowing?

ECL+1 races still ok?

Let me know and I will have a charater up quick.


----------



## Elocin (May 17, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Hmm, I have been itching to play a monk (I have been wanting to try the tattooed monk PrC) but it would seem to be kind of redundent considering the other classes.
> 
> Fortunately I like playing the arcane class, what are your thougts on the Wei Jen core class? The War Mage looks interesting as well. Any PrC that you are not allowing?
> 
> ...




Either of those would be fine and at the moment there are no PRc's that I will disallow.  I brifly ran a Warmage in another PbP (before it wne tthe way of the dodo) and I thoroughly enjoyed it and can nto wait till I gte a chance to play one again.

As long as you make a 2nd level character you can be of any race.  I will probably introduce you into the story by being a captive of the creaturs in the cave, unless I place too many creatures in the cave and you could just be happening by (on your own in the Spine of the world - umm, moving along) and come to help the group.  In any case we will get you into the story ASAP.

Just post your character her for me to look over and then when I approve it (like that won;t happen) I will ask for you to move it over to the Rogues gallery.

Welcome to the group.


----------



## Wilphe (May 18, 2005)

Miss you Lobo...

Now Pemberton is the baby of the group


----------



## Harvey (May 18, 2005)

Now two of the original party lost... who will torment the NPCs now?


----------



## Erekose13 (May 18, 2005)

Sorry to see you go Lobo it has been fun.  Hope the pace of Test of Time is a bit slower for you.  My son is sitting up now.  No crawling yet, but I know its coming.  He can get up on all fours, but hasnt figured out the one limb at a time thing yet.  Atleast he is not using his head instead of his arms any more.  The first week or so that he tried crawling he was pushing his face along the ground.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

Flynn, my son, also did some of that sliding on his face. He is almost 10 months now and doing some serious crawling. He'll be walking very soon. It is very difficult to get online at home until he goes to bed. Once they get moving you will find your available time get's shorter and shorter. Of course when we get on the computer together he'd rather be visiting his website, sesame street, rather than EN World, but I'll get him trained eventually.


----------



## Mimic (May 19, 2005)

Just a quick note to let you know I am still here and I am working on my character, should have it up soon.

Decided on an Aasimar Warmage, was going to go with a Tiefling but that -2 to charisma hurts


----------



## Elocin (May 19, 2005)

Sweet.

Looking forward to seeing your write-up and I SO want to play a warmage one of these days.


----------



## Mimic (May 19, 2005)

Ok here is the first draft let me know what you think, Bio and history incoming soon


```
[B]Name:[/B] Rienn
[B]Class/Level:[/B] Warmage 1
[B]Race:[/B] Aasimar
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Region:[/B] unknown
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.        )     [B]Level:[/B] 1         [B]XP:[/B] 1,000/3,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.        )     [B]BAB:[/B] +0          [B]HP:[/B] 7 (1d6+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.       )     [B]Grapple:[/B] +2      
[B]Int:[/B] 15 +2 (8p.        )     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'       
[B]Wis:[/B]  10 +0 ( 0p. +2 race)     [B]Init:[/B] +2         
[B]Cha:[/B] 17 +3 ( 8p. +2 race)               

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]       10       +4    +1    +2    +0    +0    +0    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                      [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                 0     +1    +0      +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                  0     +2    +0      +2
[B]Will:[/B]                 2     +0    +0      +2

[B]Weapon              Attack          Damage     Critical    Range Increment[/B]
Light Crossbow            +2            1d8         19-20/x2  80 ft.
Morningstar                +2            1d8+2         20/x2           
Shortspear                 +2            1d6+2         20/x2     20 ft

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Celestial, Draconic, Elven

[B]Abilities:[/B] 

• Base land speed of 30 feet.
• Darkvision 60 feet.
• Resistance to Acid 5, Cold 5, and Electricity 5.
• +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
• Daylight(Sp): You can use daylight once per day.
• Proficient in light armor, and light shields
• Proficient with all simple weapons.
• Wearing light armor and shield doesn't impose spell failure chance
• When casting a spell that does hitpoint damage Int. bonus is added to damage

–– FEATS ––
• Combat Casting	

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 16      

[B]Skills                      Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                      0    +2    +0      +2
Balance                       0    +2    -1      +1
Bluff                         0    +3    +0      +3
Climb                         0    +2    -1      +1
Concentration                 4    +1    +0      +5
Diplomacy                     0    +3    +0      +3
Disguise                      0    +3    +0      +3
Escape Artist                 0    +2    -1      +1
Forgery                       0    +2    +0      +2
Gather Information            0    +3    +0      +3
Heal                          0    +0    +0      +0
Hide                          0    +2    -1      +1
Intimidate                    4    +3    +0      +7
Jump                          0    +2    -1      +1
Knowledge (Arcana)      2    +2    +0      +4
Knowledge (History)      2    +2    +0      +4
Listen                        0    +0    +2      +2
Move Silently                 0    +2    -1      +1
Ride                          0    +2    +0      +2
Search                        0    +2    +0      +2
Sense Motive                  0    +0    +0      +0
Spellcraft                     4    +2    +0      +6
Spot                          0    +0    +2      +2
Survival                      0    +0    +0      +0
Swim                          0    +2    -2     +0
Use Rope                      0    +2    +0      +2

Spells: 5/4
Spell list
lvl 0:
Acid splash
Distrupt undead
light 
ray of frost
lvl 1:
Accuracy
Burning hands
Chill touch
Fist of stone
Hail of stone
Orb of acid, lesser
Orb of cold, lesser
Orb of electrcity, lesser
Orb of fire, lesser
Orb of sound, lesser
Shocking grasp
True strike

[B]Equipment:                          Cost  Weight[/B]

Potion of Cure Light Wounds x4      200gp      -
Shortspear                            1gp    3lb
MW Chain shirt                       250gp   25lb
Light steel shield                     159    6lb 
Light crossbow                       35gp    4lb
Bolts   x10                            1gp    1lb
Bolts   x10                            1gp    1lb 
Morningstar                           8gp    6lb 
Light horse                          75gp      -
Bit and bridle                        2gp      -
Riding saddle                        10gp      -
Saddlebags x2                         8gp      -
Traveler's outfit                       -    5lb
Belt pouch x2                         2gp    1lb
Waterskin                             1gp    4lb
Backpack                              2gp    2lb
Bedroll                               1sp    5lb (on horse)
Winter blanket                        5sp    3lb (on horse)
Silk rope                            10gp    5lb (on horse)
Trail rations x7                  3gp 5sp    7lb (on horse)

[B]Total Weight:[/B]58lb      [B]Money:[/B] 133gp 

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy    Lift   Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                58lb  116lb  175lb  175lb  875lb

[B]Age:[/B] 21
[B]Height:[/B] 6'4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 128lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] White
```


----------



## Elocin (May 19, 2005)

Looks great go ahead and add it to the link below.

Welcome to the massacre....errr party.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2102898#post2102898


----------



## Mimic (May 19, 2005)

Its been added and I will keep a look out on the thread for my introduction.


----------



## Elocin (May 20, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Its been added and I will keep a look out on the thread for my introduction.





LOL    

Technically you are in the story right this minute.

snicker


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 16, 2005)

As Lobo has gone we might have to wait a bit for him to declare Brenden's action


----------



## Elocin (Jun 16, 2005)

Due to RL Lobo is no longer going to be posting in this game so do we want to get another player for a total of 7 players or just go with 6?


----------



## Mimic (Jun 16, 2005)

I think its really up to you, do you want another player?


----------



## Elocin (Jun 16, 2005)

Good point and I really don;t care but we are moving along pretty well at the moment and I would hate to halt that while waiting for naother player to join up.  So moving right along.....


----------



## Harvey (Jun 17, 2005)

Sounds good to me...


----------



## Elocin (Jun 20, 2005)

Let me know when you guys are ready to move on and I will post the next room.  Also let me know the marching order and what if anything you are doing while going down the tunnel.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 23, 2005)

I believe the order is:

Durnn
Mindal
Pemberton
Koraero
Sten
Reinn

Brenden sent back with Talon


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2005)

That looks right to me.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm good with it...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 23, 2005)

Yup yup somewhere in the middle is good for me.


----------



## Elocin (Jun 23, 2005)

Het guys work is kicking my ass at the moment which is why there is not naother update up as of yet.  That and I am trying to make a 30th level psion that has a 23 - 28 level cohort and with the fusion power combing them into one being (that has been polymorphed into yet another form) and figuring out all the stats for it.  So I promise I will get an update either later this afternoon before I leave work at 430 pm PST or tomorrow morning at the earliest.

Just wanted to let you guys know what was up.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 24, 2005)

Moving house

Net access will be patchy for a bit


----------



## Elocin (Jun 24, 2005)

Shoot me now.

My house flooded yesterday evening and my dog got spryaed by a skunk.

Needless to say I will nto be able to update the adventure until next week.

But I promise (really this time) that I am not abandoning the adventure.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 24, 2005)

OUch, take your time, we will all be here when everything gets straightened out.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 24, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> OUch, take your time, we will all be here when everything gets straightened out.




Ditto.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your run of bad luck, I hate it when natural ones come up in real life. I will be taking a little vacation, so I will not be posting from Saturday until Wed. or Thursday.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 5, 2005)

A minor request but Scotley and Wilphe coudl you clarify your skills for me.  I am not sure Scotley if I am supposed to add the numbers together to get your total skill bonus or just use the higher number.  Wilphe I am pretty sure I juist use the highest number but I just want to make sure.

No real hurry on this.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2005)

Please total them up when using Mindal's skills. I find having them broken down helpful, but if you prefer I can talley them for you.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 11, 2005)

I am just waiting on Pemberton; I think Pemberton is the only one who hasn’t posted, to post his actions before I post anything as I do not want to leave him out of combat.

I completely understand about not being able to post over the weekend.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 14, 2005)

Well I did say that I wasn't going to be here... 

Pemberton's figures are: _Skill points / Total modifier_ so use the higher number


----------



## Elocin (Jul 14, 2005)

Ahh, see now I missed that, my bad, but I figured something like this was the reason.  No problems, I do not mind a few days of down time.  I do plan on sticking with this game until Hell has frozen over so I am not planning on going anywhere.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 20, 2005)

Well I was a little worried yesterday when I chose to cast the "sleep" spell as it could have led to a party wipe, especially when I started looking at Will Saves and there were a lot of -1's and 0's for the save.  I did not want to cause a Party Wipe but thankfully Invisible Castle treated you guys well.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2005)

Make that Kobold a little more Charismatic and we would have been in trouble. Sleep can be as effective as a fireball on a low level group. In another game my wizard is finding deep slumber to be very effective.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 20, 2005)

This is why I almost did not use it. Then again the regular Kobolds can’t hit the broad side of a barn so it might not have mattered.  My only real concern was when the "Master" comes out of his little side cave next round that had me concerned if a few of you were asleep.  I would imagine that most of the regular kobolds will die this round including the Sorc (he only has 1 hp left) and then the "Master" appears which should be fun.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2005)

Cool, I'm looking forward to the 'master'. I fear I've wasted all my good luck at invisible castle already on the Kobolds. Mindal is due for some '1'' s to balance out his good rolls. I'm having a lot of fun playing Mindal, keep up the good work.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 27, 2005)

Just waiting on Harvey (Durnn) to post and we can go into Round 4.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry for the crazy down-time, but RL has been insane, and together with computer problems, it hasn't been the easiest of weeks. I humbly beg apologies for my recent absence.

But things are looking better now (or at least, there is light at the end of the tunnel!) 

OK, now that my groveling is out of the way, time to update the IC thread! 

(Sorry Elocin!)


----------



## Elocin (Jul 29, 2005)

Not a problem at all and I assumed sometrhign happened to you as you are one of the first people to update normally.  I can completly understand things happening in the real world as I am still not living at home because of my flooded house.  The contractors are finally going to start working on Monday and everything should be back to normal in about a month or so.

We hope.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah, I hate saying it, but I'd much rather deal with an insane workload and electrical problms than with flooding. Being an avid comic collector, it is my worst fear. 

BTW, where in the heck his this spider-riding freak come from! I missed a heck of a lot


----------



## Elocin (Jul 29, 2005)

The spider and spider-rider came from the small room to the southeast of the gorup, you would assume that when the other Kobolds were talking about the master and his pet, yea this would be them.  I did mention I think in either round 1 or 2 that there were spider webs along the ceiling.

snicker

They shouldn't be to bad as most of the other kobolds are almost dead and havn't hit a damn thing anyway so the six of you shoudl prevail.

Well that is my intention anyway, otherwise it would be a rather short adventure.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 29, 2005)

OK, Round #4 is done!


----------



## Elocin (Aug 1, 2005)

I will post the new round in an hour or so and to help out I think I will post the AC's of the creatures you are fighting as well in a spoiler block at the bottom to help you guys with the rolling.  In my table top game I usually let the players know this so they can pre-roll thier actions to speed up combat now if only they woudl listen to me and actually speed up combat.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 9, 2005)

Just waiting for Tyrlaan to post and then we can proceed to round 6.


----------



## tyrlaan (Aug 9, 2005)

OOPS!! Sorry guys, I thought I was caught up on this. My first official PbP brain fart. I'll get and update to the game before the day is out.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 18, 2005)

If you guys really wanted a prisoner the Kobold Master is down to about -5 hitpoints or so.  A cure Light Wounds or two might revive him but I would suggest stripping him first and trying him up.

The decision is up to you.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 8, 2005)

Let me know when you guys are done with the treasure looting and the possibly trapped map.  When you are done with everything you want to do in the cave we will move the game along.

Also I am not sure what happened to Harvey and I hope things are ok with him.  So I might just NPC him for a bit and then if need be get a replacement but I don't want to hold up the game too much as I don't want this game to die.

Currently I have switched jobs (which was a huge mistake, darn it) so I am unable to post during the day only at night and in the mornings.  I am hoping my current situation will change soon and I can get back to my normal amount of posting.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 8, 2005)

Mindal is done playing with magic items.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 20, 2005)

Can I get a roll-call to see who is still with me?

And again I want to apologize for the lack of posting as of late but this weekend we get to move bakc home so I will be able to do a little more posting than the previous weeks.


----------



## tyrlaan (Sep 20, 2005)

Present!


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2005)

Here!


----------



## Mimic (Sep 20, 2005)

present


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 21, 2005)

Present


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2005)

back


----------



## Elocin (Oct 11, 2005)

I want to appologize for th elacks of updates the past few weeks and I hope to get this adventure under way once more.  It looks like we are missing two players that I will need to repalce but I will see what happens afte I post the next part which shoudl be ain a few minutes.

Tank you for your patience.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 11, 2005)

A good game is worth waiting for.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you.


----------

